# africanized legality



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

ive actually got several parts for this question ---1st the legality of if I remove an Africanized colony if I MUST destroy them or if id leglly be able to keep them in florida (with serious security to keep the queens from escaping ) ----and of corse 2nd if they could be requeened with a more docile queen ---- YES I AM SURE THERES A LOT OF PEOPLE WANTING TO HATE ON THE IDEA ---your opinions of should someone aren't what im after ---im against it as well so please don't preach to me about what we agree upon ---im trying to convince someone I know not to do it and they asked me to ask here &&& just in case my opinion that its a bad idea is the wrong opinion im asking the 2 questions here about legality & docilization ( if that's a word )


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

You are not *required* to destroy a colony of AHB if you find them,notify the state and they will do it for you, but keeping them is against the law in Florida.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0500-0599/0586/0586.html


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Virgin queens are smaller than laying queens: I do not believe you CAN prevent them from escaping!

As for requeening, I do not see why you could not do this. I have no idea what your laws are, though.

If you were hoping to attract a swarm in an Africanized area, you probably could. And, I would give them a domestic queen ASAP. Because the queen they traveled with might have been bred by an Africanized drone, and then you would have an Africanized hive. 

I am fortunate in that the bees in my area are pretty mild tempered. If I want a good natured queen I can split of a nuc and the bees will make a queen from an egg. And, so far they have all been good queens. People around here usually have Italians. 4 times out of 5 the new queen has had offspring that look like pure bred Italians, and they are as good-tempered as the queens I sometimes buy. But, I am aware that not everyone is as lucky as I am in that respect.

Life is too short to deal with livestock that is downright mean. I got rid of a rooster because he was attacking people, and I would do the same with an Africanized queen.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

chaossmurf said:


> ive actually got several parts for this question ---1st the legality of if I remove an Africanized colony if I MUST destroy them or if id leglly be able to keep them in florida (with serious security to keep the queens from escaping ) ----and of corse 2nd if they could be requeened with a more docile queen ---- YES I AM SURE THERES A LOT OF PEOPLE WANTING TO HATE ON THE IDEA ---your opinions of should someone aren't what im after ---im against it as well so please don't preach to me about what we agree upon ---im trying to convince someone I know not to do it and they asked me to ask here &&& just in case my opinion that its a bad idea is the wrong opinion im asking the 2 questions here about legality & docilization ( if that's a word )


Have you ever opened a hive? Please remove an Africanized colony and film it for us. It will bee fun to watch.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

chaossmurf said:


> ive actually got several parts for this question ---1st the legality of if I remove an Africanized colony if I MUST destroy them or if id leglly be able to keep them in florida (with serious security to keep the queens from escaping ) ----and of corse 2nd if they could be requeened with a more docile queen ---- YES I AM SURE THERES A LOT OF PEOPLE WANTING TO HATE ON THE IDEA ---your opinions of should someone aren't what im after ---im against it as well so please don't preach to me about what we agree upon ---im trying to convince someone I know not to do it and they asked me to ask here &&& just in case my opinion that its a bad idea is the wrong opinion im asking the 2 questions here about legality & docilization ( if that's a word )


soo sorry for using " I " so much in there --technically it should have been "HE" &/or "we" but since "I" was typing I totally threew "I" in all over the place --again im sorry its been 30 years since I took typing in school ----but "I" am not wanting the Africanized bees near my nephews --that's my friend that's wanting to have them on his property--- but again this post was more about legality & if they could be dociled down by requeening than anything morally


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

thnx for the replies and info --it should help talk him outta his idea ---which come to find out why he wants Africanized was to chase people off his property ---face-palm
FARMBROWN --- thnx and I thought it had to be illegal 
TERRI --- thnx and AWSOME idea about requeening ANY captured or lured swarm that's something that didn't even dawn on me about her being breeding mate being afracinized ----and im sure most people wish they had super relaxed bees  I know I would 
ed/La --- no I haven't opened a hive in 30 years --since I was a preteen/teen --as for the other part 


ed/La said:


> Have you ever opened a hive? Please remove an Africanized colony and film it for us. It will bee fun to watch.


lmao that would be a hoot --so im gonna film it & bleep out the swearing since hes a jerk 80 % of the time --so I wanna see how his stingy-wit holds up to angry stingers  that should be something to enjoy ---expecially since hes wanting the bees just to sting neighbor kids ---I found this out since the initil post && am wanting to strangle him for even telling me that 
but again thnx to everyone who posted and for keeping the issue on point for the most part  awesome bunch of members on these forums


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I am sure you can catch plenty of docile bees in swarm traps. Swarm season is just weeks away on the Louisiana, Mississippi gulf coast. Probably in season now further south. Put 1/2 dozen swarm traps out and you will have a few hives.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Africanized bees can kill, you know. They will mob any living creature that gets close to their hive. That includes your neighbor, of course. He will not even be able to mow around the hives, so high grass will grow, which will make people complain to the city, which means the city will give him a mow order, but he will not be able to!

At least, not unless he spends $$ for a full bee suit. A GOOD! one!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

chaossmurf said:


> -expecially since hes wanting the bees just to sting neighbor kids ---I found this out since the initil post && am wanting to strangle him for even telling me that


 Not a very good idea. He does understand the bees won't care who they attack - it could be the kids, it could be him.

Also, if a bad attack would happen - where a kid or elderly person died and word got out that he was keeping and knew he was keeping Africanized bees - he would be in a heap of trouble. 

Most likely would get sued and possibly charged with murder.

I live in Pennsylvania, and some of the bees I've even raised you would think they were Africanized - downright mean and nasty - but they would not be africanized. 

I can't even imagine having to deal with possible Africanized bees in the South. Any swarm picked up would have the potential.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

little did I know one of his inlaws is a cop in the very town he lives in --he flat told him that since he knows hes trying for Africanized bees ---any kids stung will get his butt arrested if its from his hives and he gets any Africanized bees ---I AM LOVING THAT lmao I argued for weeks with the dingbat ---then one relative telling him " I will be the one arresting you & testifying against you if you do this " and all his evil plans go up in smoke  ----- his stupidest argument with me was about me wanting to catch a swarm or lure swarm into my hives &&& he couldn't see the diference between me wanting too catch wild bees and him wanting mean ones----but anyways ---the point of all this was to get the legality of it and that's settled now  so im happy and can stop arguing with him


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The difference is that wild bees ignore humans as long as the humans do not harass them, while Africanized bees attack humans who get anywhere close to their hive. 

It is perfectly legal to attract and keep wild bees.


----------

